
Show HN: Paperworks.io – All your receipts, invoices, and payments in one place - pqvst
https://paperworks.io
======
chrisabrams
Can you import AMEX transactions? AMEX automatically provides receipts for all
transactions.

~~~
brazzledazzle
Wait, you're saying AMEX gets an itemized receipt from every place I use my
it? I'm going to be pretty pissed off if I find out my finance department
makes me take pictures of receipts for no reason.

~~~
asdfasdfa11112
IME not all but many.

------
gigatexal
feature-request: be able to add receipts from offline sources like a scanned
receipt

~~~
pqvst
that's definitely on my todo: [https://github.com/pqvst/paperworks-
talk/issues/3](https://github.com/pqvst/paperworks-talk/issues/3)

